# Can you libel or slander a limited company?



## callybags (22 Feb 2009)

Can you libel or slander a limited company?


----------



## UptheDeise (22 Feb 2009)

Oh I don't know. Could you bed a limited company?


----------



## WaterSprite (22 Feb 2009)

callybags said:


> Can you libel or slander a limited company?



Yep, you can.

See here (for example) - McLibel case.


----------



## Padraigb (22 Feb 2009)

UptheDeise said:


> Oh I don't know. Could you bed a limited company?



The word "person" in law comprises both bodies corporate and individuals. I remember an informal definition of the distinction between them: that a body corporate can do anything an individual can do except marry (it is an old definition, dating back to times before non-marital sex became common, so "bed" can now be substituted for "marry").


----------



## UptheDeise (22 Feb 2009)

Padraigb said:


> The word "person" in law comprises both bodies corporate and individuals. I remember an informal definition of the distinction between them: that a body corporate can do anything an individual can do except marry (it is an old definition, dating back to times before non-marital sex became common, so "bed" can now be substituted for "marry").


 
Well if we have gay marriage I demand limited company marriage.

Down with this sort of thing!


----------

